# Is this a good sized kennel for a large breed dog?



## GSD Fan

Here is the kennel:

6X12X6H, W/ 2 CANVAS TOPS, RUN, KENNEL,OUTDOOR, KENNELS, DOG RUNS, PENS, KENNELS | eBay

2 Questions:

1) is this a good kennel run for a large breed dog?
2) is that a good price for that kennel run?

The reason why I am asking is I was talking to one of my breeding mentors and we were talking about his dogs and he disclosed that his dogs are outside in runs. So I thought about it and was thinking, "Since my parents own their land and most siberians prefer to be outside, what would be wrong with me getting my foundation for my kennel as long as she or he isn't outside by themself?" My father doesn't mind if I have an outside dog so there's no problem there. 

You can just answer the questions or you can comment on what I am thinking. If you comment on what I am thinking, please do not be harsh.


----------



## Konotashi

I have no problem with runs, but will the dog ever come inside? How much interaction will s/he get daily? Your dad would probably mind an outside dog if it got bored and started barking and howling all day and night. I bet it gets boring in a run if left out there all alone, day in and day out, only getting interaction during feeding time. (Not saying you'd do that, though). 

As far as the size of the kennel itself, I have no input for you, unfortunately.


----------



## GSD Fan

Konotashi said:


> I have no problem with runs, but will the dog ever come inside? How much interaction will s/he get daily? Your dad would probably mind an outside dog if it got bored and started barking and howling all day and night. I bet it gets boring in a run if left out there all alone, day in and day out, only getting interaction during feeding time. (Not saying you'd do that, though).
> 
> As far as the size of the kennel itself, I have no input for you, unfortunately.


Come inside? No, but that breeder I was talking to does not usually bring his dogs inside. 

Interaction with me or with another dog? Or both?

As for being left alone out there 24/7, I already have that figured out.  I have an eye on a older breeding quality female. So I'd have a show prospect puppy and that older show prospect female together. If not in the same kennel run, they will be side by side and able to interact.


----------



## Liesje

Do you know what you'll use for the ground surface? Most people I know that have had problems with their kennels have been with the ground, not necessarily the sides. There are issues to consider like drainage, can the dog dig out, sanitation, etc.


----------



## lhczth

How much time will the dog spend in the kennel? If it will mostly just be for sleeping then that should be fine. If the dog is out there with little human interaction or time out of the kennel then I would be looking at a 10X20 at least and probably something more like 20X20. I have a 10X10 kennel that gets used maybe 2 hours per day and IMO that is too small. 

Putting two dogs side by side can result in some rather unpleasant interactions like fence fighting, fence running, barking, etc.


----------



## GSD Fan

For ground surface I am considering concrete but am unsure about it. I am concerned it may hurt their feet.

Time outside the kennel, I would say 4-5 hours a day. I am not completely sure about that. The least is 3 hours, I do know that.


----------



## lhczth

The kennel floor will need to either be block or cement. In warmer climates I have also seen them put up on raised platforms built at a slight downgrade with the floor made of treated 2X wood on its side with the boards separated slightly to allow drainage. Underneath is sand. This allows for air circulation. These kennels, though, were meant for when the owner was at work and not some place the dogs lived 24/7. They also had a 1 acre fenced in yard with a 5' fence for when the owner was home.


----------



## cowboy17

For $900 you can build one for much less with minimal tools and skill required. You may want something wider and a little longer.

One of my very early topics shows a few pictures, and you can also pickup the vibe of outdoor living dogs and some other members opinions on that...

My dog comes inside for nights and at times during the day, however at this time he is leashed or in his crate. The run is more for an area to be outdoors yet he is still contained. He does get walks and training sessions throughout the day. It's worked well for us.

Interaction with you is important and should not be disregarded. The "run" is not it's exercise.

I don't think that the 2 dogs should have open fence between them. The areas should isolate them visually from one another, but I don't breed nor have a second dog.

FWIW, the breeder I got my pup from, who has 30 years of experience, has 28 dogs and all but two are outdoors all year long. (I live in Ontario)


----------



## GSD Fan

I found one, I found one! It is 10 x 20 x 6!

Dog Kennels in a kit 10 x 10 x 20 Dog Kennel

And yes, I will do everything in my power to interact and be with my dogs. If I feel like this can't work period, I won't do it period.

However, keep in mind siberians are different than GSDs.


----------



## lhczth

Since this is a GSD board people are assuming the kennel is for GSD and not Siberians.


----------



## cowboy17

Call a fencing company for a quote. 
I still think you can build it for less.

Even with this kit you will still need roofing for shelter from the elements.

For the base, I graded the ground, used screening mix and tamped it down. folowing a light hosing, I laid patio stones and then filled the gaps with magic sand to bind it all together. i have found this base to be easy to clean and maintain.


----------



## GSD Fan

lhczth said:


> Since this is a GSD board people are assuming the kennel is for GSD and not Siberians.


I apologize, I should have made that clear from the beginning.


----------



## IllinoisGSD

Why dont you wait until you are old enough to move out of your fathers house to buy a dog? It seems like you really want a dog so you're thonking of any way to make it work. Patience will pay off in the long run.


----------



## GSD Fan

IllinoisGSD said:


> Why dont you wait until you are old enough to move out of your fathers house to buy a dog? It seems like you really want a dog so you're thonking of any way to make it work. Patience will pay off in the long run.



I am 21, will be 22 this year. 

Really, the only con to this situation is they'd have to be outside dogs. We own our land, so not extra charges for owning a dog here. It's out in the country with only one neighbor who didn't mind my last siberian at all.


----------



## Ace952

....................................


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

since this is not GSD, but a husky, I would make sure this is a VERY secure kennel. Huskies are notorious for escaping, no fault of their own as they are extremely active dogs and are bred to RUN. Gorgeous dogs, I would love to have one but I have had a dog that enjoyed escaping and it was not fun to have to supervise his every move in the back yard so he didnt climb our 6ft brick wall. Good luck!


----------



## Catu

GSD4LIFE21 said:


> since this is not GSD, but a husky, I would make sure this is a VERY secure kennel. Huskies are notorious for escaping, no fault of their own as they are extremely active dogs and are bred to RUN. Gorgeous dogs, I would love to have one but I have had a dog that enjoyed escaping and it was not fun to have to supervise his every move in the back yard so he didnt climb our 6ft brick wall. Good luck!


I second this. Actually I have a husky at home for training and believe me... it NEEDS a roof.


----------



## selzer

That kennel kit is using 12.5 gage wire. The husky will chew through it. I had one of those kennels, actually two put together. They are very flimsy. 

What I did was got a contractor to pour cement, and then built the kennels with 4x4 posts, separated by 2x4s and then 9 guage wire stretched and stapled. 9 gage is MUCH thicker/heavier than 12.5. I had the gates built with 9 gage as well. Lots of dog kennels gates are 13 gage, but these the dogs will go through. 

6'x10' I think is a little small. Mine are 10'x15 or 12x14. I think huskies need to run, have more energy even than GSDs. I do use concrete as a base, but I have a wood platform/shelter in the runs so they can get up off the concrete and rest off of concrete. I also use cots in my kennels. 

I would suggest looking up pending laws in your area specific to dog breeding. Currently Ohio is trying to pass one that requires 4'x16' for dogs over 40 pounds. Anyhow it might make sense to consider any laws or pending laws when sizing your kennel.


----------



## GSD Fan

I appreciate everyone's suggestions in this thread, but it will be a while before it bears fruit.

I rethought it through and I honestly think it best not only to wait for a dog, but to wait before I start my breeding program. I want it so bad that I can taste, but I must be patient. I am going to delay quick pleasure for something greater.

Someday, I will get me a german shepherd and start my sibe kennel. Til then, I will use what I know to help others.


----------



## bocron

Just an addendum to this thread, found this today:

WARNING!-DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM K9KENNELSTORE.COM - page 1 - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

The first kennel posted is awfully small and VERY pricey. I got a larger kennel for FREE.. someone just had it lying around and asked if we wanted it. I've seen similar kennels for sale on Craigslist for just a couple hundred.

Secondly, Siberian Huskies also love to be around people... so I wouldn't keep them kenneled outside all of the time any sooner than I would a GSD. 

Thirdly, why exactly do you want a "breeding operation" and what do you hope to accomplish?


----------



## codmaster

GSD Fan said:


> I am 21, will be 22 this year.
> 
> Really, the only con to this situation is they'd have to be outside dogs. We own our land, so not extra charges for owning a dog here. It's out in the country with only one neighbor who didn't mind my last siberian at all.


Looks like you might be in Miss.? if so, have you considered the summer heat outside?


----------



## GSD Fan

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Secondly, Siberian Huskies also love to be around people... so I wouldn't keep them kenneled outside all of the time any sooner than I would a GSD.
> 
> Thirdly, why exactly do you want a "breeding operation" and what do you hope to accomplish?


Siberians love to be around people, but have an more independent nature than GSDs. They don't have to be around their owner 24/7. However, I guess you didn't read my last reply on page 2. I have decided to wait before getting a dog or starting my breeding program.

Now, on the third thing about "breeding operation", I have answered this SO many times that I am just sick and tired of answering it. Look back through my posts and threads to see what I have said as an answer to this.


----------



## GSD Fan

codmaster said:


> Looks like you might be in Miss.? if so, have you considered the summer heat outside?


Yes, I did consider that. I was looking at an ac or way to control the climate. Like I said on page 2, I will wait. I really want to start soon, but it would very very hard and nearly impossible for me.

It would be hard to keep my breeding stock fur up even with climate control. Then, it would super hard to show and finish a championship, pay necessary breeding costs, and then raise and whelp a litter all while attending college full time. 

What's stopping me is money and time. If I did that, I couldn't afford myself let alone showing and breeding siberians.


----------



## codmaster

Good!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

GSD Fan said:


> Siberians love to be around people, but have an more independent nature than GSDs. They don't have to be around their owner 24/7. However, I guess you didn't read my last reply on page 2. I have decided to wait before getting a dog or starting my breeding program.
> 
> Now, on the third thing about "breeding operation", I have answered this SO many times that I am just sick and tired of answering it. Look back through my posts and threads to see what I have said as an answer to this.


Glad you decided to wait... better to do things right than do things quickly.

My apologies on the second question... I do not read every post on the forum therefore have never seen your answer. Red flags went up in my brain with the very small kennel posted... I imagined breeding dogs stuck in tiny kennels and churning out puppies. NOT saying this was your intention... that's just what immediately came to mind.


----------



## GSD Fan

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Glad you decided to wait... better to do things right than do things quickly.
> 
> My apologies on the second question... I do not read every post on the forum therefore have never seen your answer. Red flags went up in my brain with the very small kennel posted... I imagined breeding dogs stuck in tiny kennels and churning out puppies. NOT saying this was your intention... that's just what immediately came to mind.


I understand fully and I apologize for being so rude. That was rude, I could have said it in a nicer way. You're just looking out for dogs, especially GSDs.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

GSD Fan said:


> I understand fully and I apologize for being so rude. That was rude, I could have said it in a nicer way. You're just looking out for dogs, especially GSDs.


Sibes are pretty cool, too! We did a lot of research on them because originally we were going to get Siberians... but then I fell in love with Luna on Petfinder.


----------



## GSD Fan

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Sibes are pretty cool, too! We did a lot of research on them because originally we were going to get Siberians... but then I fell in love with Luna on Petfinder.


Really? It's hard to find GSD fans who also like siberians because the breeds are so different.

I see you like rotties too!  We had a rottie mix growing up. When she growled, we could hear it a mile away!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

GSD Fan said:


> Really? It's hard to find GSD fans who also like siberians because the breeds are so different.


There are seriously so many breeds I like, I would have to live a million years to own them all. LOL! I think the reason I fell for Luna was that her puppy pic was very "Sibe" like. (She's the silver/black GSD in my avatar).



> I see you like rotties too!  We had a rottie mix growing up. When she growled, we could hear it a mile away!


Apollo "growlspeaks" when he wants something (food, attention, etc.). It's like a "roo roo RAWR!" sound. Too funny and cute!


----------

